# bbw attitude



## philipe1955 (Oct 14, 2010)

I love bbw's. But i find that to many females tend to be highly suspicious and even hateful of males regardless of the individuals intentions. And it has the effect of walling people off from these women because they appear so hostile and angry. We've all been hurt by someone in life. You chock it up to experience. But to treat all males as enemy combatants kind of defeats the purpose of these women to meet and make meaningful relationships with males that are potentially compatible. And hello again to everyone.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

I predict you're going to be very popular here.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 14, 2010)

Not all fat women are like this; skinny women can be insecure about their own desirability and therefore question mens' intentions (which, let's face it, don't have the best reputation). It really isn't limited to us, and it definitely isn't about hating men.

A lot of the time the suspicion stems from that deep-rooted mentality that fat women can't possibility be attractive, so we sometimes question what is really behind the flattery: a possible joke? That should sound absurd and highly paranoid, but regardless of how much we tell ourselves we love our bodies, that doesn't mean others feel the same, so we're naturally guarded in those instances. We are figures of fun, after all.

But yeah, I'll reiterate: insecurity and hostility are huge repellents regardless of whether you're fat or thin, man or woman. We're not the only ones who can be 'angry'.

And I agree with Elaine - why did you feel the need to say that? It's like going into a forum for blondes and saying you've noticed they're a bit thick sometimes, but why don't they, like, educate themselves or something? Not true, and not going to go down well.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 14, 2010)

philipe1955 said:


> I love bbw's. But i find that to many females tend to be highly suspicious and even hateful of males regardless of the individuals intentions. And it has the effect of walling people off from these women because they appear so hostile and angry. We've all been hurt by someone in life. You chock it up to experience. But to treat all males as enemy combatants kind of defeats the purpose of these women to meet and make meaningful relationships with males that are potentially compatible. And hello again to everyone.



Fat women have most likely been ridiculed and put down for a long time by society, so yeah we are suspicious and on guard.

Fat women have most likely had to endure a lot more hatred from others than you probably have, so you chock that up to experience.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I predict you're going to be very popular here.



Um yeah, lol.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 14, 2010)

Damn, dude. You might as well slap a "kick me" sign on your back.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

Some of us who might be considered suspicious and all those other lovely adjectives you used are actually some of us who don't suffer fools gladly and actually have the nerve to know we are a prize and prizes only go to winners.


----------



## Jes (Oct 14, 2010)

philipe1955 said:


> I love bbw's. But i find that to many females tend to be highly suspicious and even hateful of males regardless of the individuals intentions. And it has the effect of walling people off from these women because they appear so hostile and angry. We've all been hurt by someone in life. You chock it up to experience. But to treat all males as enemy combatants kind of defeats the purpose of these women to meet and make meaningful relationships with males that are potentially compatible. And hello again to everyone.



you are, of course, entitled to your opinion, but your message above to speaks of all women in general (take away the term bbw and nowhere else in your message do you speak about fat). Is there a special fat spin, here?


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 14, 2010)

philipe1955 said:


> I love bbw's. But i find that to many females tend to be highly suspicious and even hateful of males regardless of the individuals intentions. And it has the effect of walling people off from these women because they appear so hostile and angry. We've all been hurt by someone in life. You chock it up to experience. But to treat all males as enemy combatants kind of defeats the purpose of these women to meet and make meaningful relationships with males that are potentially compatible. And hello again to everyone.



I am sure you did not mean to come here and make a post that would offend both the male and female posters in this community and perhaps you should look at your wording a little better next time

not everyone carries all their past hurt around them like a shield (and those that do still need to find their own path to healing that hurt) it isnt just past relationships that cause cynasism and mistrust

try spending a month as a single female online, come to think of it as a female in general where even on super private you are not even safe on facebook.

The internet seems to have given many people liscence to behave in ways they simply would not in the real world or real life, where compliments are used as lines to lure you in, where the seemingly nice guys turn around and play you for a fool, and where it becomes increasingly hard to keep your faith in humanity 

read these forums well because what you see for the most part here is nothing short of a miracle in that the women here are amazing wonderful souls who openly share who they are and embrace and support each other and the males of the forum as well.

If you have to earn our trust a little then ask yourself isnt it worth it a woman who doesnt give her heart easily is often the most loving and wonderful kind because she is such a rare gem!! rather than scorning us for needing to take our time and get to know people for who they are you should be celebrating the fact that as Elaine said we do not suffer fools gladly and we are worth that bit of extra effort and time.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 14, 2010)

philipe1955 said:


> I love bbw's. But i find that to many females tend to be highly suspicious and even hateful of males regardless of the individuals intentions. And it has the effect of walling people off from these women because they appear so hostile and angry. We've all been hurt by someone in life. You chock it up to experience. But to treat all males as enemy combatants kind of defeats the purpose of these women to meet and make meaningful relationships with males that are potentially compatible. And hello again to everyone.



Here ya go, dude.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytCEuuW2_A


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 14, 2010)

tonynyc said:


>



I was totally on the same wavelength! Great minds think alike!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 14, 2010)

There might be a reason fat women are suspicious of you.


----------



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe just maybe, if men in general, would proclaim and hold true to their intentions, show that they are full of integrity and value of what a Big Beautiful Woman really is, then you would not be treated as an "enemy combatant". If you can bring yourself to understand that the world does not accept us as beautiful, and they do not welcome us into there normalities of society. As a result of this, we do have to have our guards up and protect ourselves, including the big hearts that, unfortunately are hidden deep with in our chest sometimes. So instead of viewing us as appearing "so hostile and angry", you should view us as being strong and cautious. Its only a bad thing if you make it a bad thing... so i challenge you to walk a day in my size-11-wide-with-loose-laced-sneakers and face what the world throws at me. My bet says that you will be "walling people off" to...

And Hello to you too :happy:


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 15, 2010)

philipe1955 said:


> I love bbw's. But i find that to many females tend to be highly suspicious and even hateful of males regardless of the individuals intentions. And it has the effect of walling people off from these women because they appear so hostile and angry. We've all been hurt by someone in life. You chock it up to experience. But to treat all males as enemy combatants kind of defeats the purpose of these women to meet and make meaningful relationships with males that are potentially compatible. And hello again to everyone.



this is a wild coincidence. i just had an interesting discussion with my nephew about this tonight. we are pretty close and we've always been vey open about everything and he never sugar coats anything with me. he is 20. he doesn't have a specific preference for BBWs. he tends to like girls who a pretty average in size. i asked him what he thought of them. he said he had no problem with what they looked like but thought their attitudes stunk and that was the main reason he wasn't attracted to them. i'm not objective about it at all because i know the issues that big women often have and why they feel the way that they do but it was really an eye opener talking to someone who has absolutely nothing invested in fat women specifically. its interesting that you have the same take on it that he does.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 15, 2010)

So your nephew has known lots of fat women? Hey, you should invite him to this thread!


OP...HELLLLLOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And, the smiley face was a sweet touch!


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 15, 2010)

mossystate said:


> So your nephew has known lots of fat women? Hey, you should invite him to this thread!



yes we have a lot of fat women here, as friends family and he has a lot of close friends who are fat. he has dated young fat women his own age before. he doesn't live a fat closeted life even though i wouldn't categorized him as an FA. he's never thought he should hide a fat date. i've even met him out with quite a few. so he isn't fat sheltered. you can't live in our area of the southeast and throw a rock without hitting an ssbbw. so most men down here have known and/or dated quite a few fat women in their time. somehow we never seem to be as rare and obscure IRL as people say we are online i guess. plus he has come to my groups before to help me out. he doesn't have any hang ups about fat. he expects the same out of us as he does everyone else. i like that. i want to keep him that way. plus he can be totally honest around me and even if we disagree at least i listen to his experiences. 

no, i wouldn't want him coming here because don't want his experiences invalidated just because his opinions will disagree with the ideology here in general. i like that he isn't shut down. thats why we can talk about anything, debate any issue without forming any grudges and i know he'll give me an honest answer to an honest question without being afraid to say his piece. i wouldn't want him to pretend he feels some way that he doesn't. it doesn't help me to be objective or well rounded if i'm always surrounded by yes men. plus thats boring.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 15, 2010)

:d
.........


----------



## toni (Oct 15, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Not all fat women are like this; skinny women can be insecure about their own desirability and therefore question mens' intentions (which, let's face it, don't have the best reputation). It really isn't limited to us, and it definitely isn't about hating men.
> 
> A lot of the time the suspicion stems from that deep-rooted mentality that fat women can't possibility be attractive, so we sometimes question what is really behind the flattery: a possible joke? That should sound absurd and highly paranoid, but regardless of how much we tell ourselves we love our bodies, that doesn't mean others feel the same, so we're naturally guarded in those instances. We are figures of fun, after all.
> 
> ...



I disagree. I get like this but it has nothing to do with insecurity. It has everything to do with losers we have dealt with in the past. It becomes a defense mechanism. I am far from insecure. However I have a huge solid wall up when I meet someone. I have been through too much heartache not to protect myself.

I agree it has nothing to do with skinny or fat but that doesn't make it hurt less. How many times is a person expected to go out on a few dates have a great time and never get called back or find out the person is married? That is a whole bunch of pain over and over. If I am hostile, too bad. If you like me enough break it down. If not, keep it moving. 

If men have a problem with the attitude they should check themselves and thier friends. If most of them didn't act like assholes, we wouldn't be so cynical.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 15, 2010)

toni said:


> If men have a problem with the attitude they should check themselves and thier friends....



There you have it, right here. You get what you give in life, and that applies to everyone. If you encounter someone with what you perceive as a negative attitude, maybe you need to check yourself and your own attitude and intentions; if you are real and genuine and disarming with someone, they will either be receptive to you and the walls will break down, or they will not be receptive to you and quickly disappear from your life. I think this is true in nearly all nature of relationships, and if you continually find yourself surrounded by people with a combative attitude, then maybe you need to evaluate the kinds of people you are allowing yourself to gravitate towards. 

Let it be known: I am not just speaking to the OP, but to all of us... myself included.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 15, 2010)

I am so sick of the comments about bbws having issues. HELLO, everyone has issues regardless of their size!!! But for some reason, the spotlight is only on us. God forbid we just do not like you or in a mood that day.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 15, 2010)

I do seem to have an attitude when men choose to approach me. Not all the time, but it's my way of cueing in the guy of the fact that he approached me wrong and first impressions are everything. If you come on too strong too fast, say the wrong thing, or don't have any appeal to me, my way to let you know is by pushing you away with attitude.

Snark, sarcasm, bitchiness, it all goes down.

If I'm pushing you away, it's because I want you gone.
And if you don't take the cue, I'll rip you to shreds. It's my way of saying "go away now and spare yourself the pain."

I'm sure I'm not the only one who reacts this way. I perhaps got it from my thin friends, as this has ALWAYS been their approach when they found the men who approached them to be unattractive.

So if ladies seem to always be acting like this towards you, maybe it's not them.
Just a thought.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 15, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> this is a wild coincidence. i just had an interesting discussion with my nephew about this tonight. we are pretty close and we've always been vey open about everything and he never sugar coats anything with me. he is 20. he doesn't have a specific preference for BBWs. he tends to like girls who a pretty average in size. i asked him what he thought of them. he said he had no problem with what they looked like but thought their attitudes stunk and that was the main reason he wasn't attracted to them. i'm not objective about it at all because i know the issues that big women often have and why they feel the way that they do but it was really an eye opener talking to someone who has absolutely nothing invested in fat women specifically. its interesting that you have the same take on it that he does.



Well, he certainly does have a good point of view.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 15, 2010)

philipe1955 said:


> I love bbw's. But i find that to many females tend to be highly suspicious and even hateful of males regardless of the individuals intentions. And it has the effect of walling people off from these women because they appear so hostile and angry. We've all been hurt by someone in life. You chock it up to experience. But to treat all males as enemy combatants kind of defeats the purpose of these women to meet and make meaningful relationships with males that are potentially compatible. And hello again to everyone.



You have a good point and you are not the only one who has felt this way. Unfortunately there are a lot of women who do carry chips on their shoulders because of bad experience with one man. Also, there are a lot of women who have low self-esteem. Treating all men as "enemy combatants" happens a lot. I have had it to happen to me.

But what you do is you find a woman who does not carry this type of hostile attitude and date her instead. Really, it's not worth it to stay hung up on the one who did not know how to act.


----------



## Emma (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah.. I'm a bitch. Sometimes at least. Especially when some loser comes up to me and acts like I should be greatful for his attention. Most of the time I'm thinking of a way to get a guy like you away from me. Sorry hun, should I be greatful you're talking to me?


----------



## Linda (Oct 15, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Here ya go, dude.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytCEuuW2_A



I wish I could rep you again....but I just did...Over there on that other thread. lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 16, 2010)

jewels_mystery said:


> I am so sick of the comments about bbws having issues. HELLO, everyone has issues regardless of their size!!! But for some reason, the spotlight is only on us. God forbid we just do not like you or in a mood that day.



Yes.

Why does it seem like to be a 'coveted' ss/bbw, we need to be sweet and docile? Personalities come in a wide array, and everyone has one, INCLUDING fat people. I can be a real snarky bitch, and that has little to do with my size and/or men. Stop trying to stuff us all into the same box, or we'll bust out.



Oh, and ftr, I've had plenty of male friends my entire life, and they didn't complain or try to change my personality (even when I snarked up their ass). :happy:


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 16, 2010)

i love how everyone is all in a flurry over this guys first ever post . . . whatev, everyone has issues, skinny, fat, tall or short, ugly or beautiful. 

plus, as one of those former fat girls that was unexplainable cautious [and some would probably say a little hostile or negative at the very least] toward every guy that showed interest, its just a phase. 

people grow and become "well-rounded" people capable of being loved and loving in return . . . no pun intended


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> i love how everyone is all in a flurry over this guys first ever post . . . whatev, everyone has issues, skinny, fat, tall or short, ugly or beautiful.
> 
> plus, as one of those former fat girls that was unexplainable cautious [and some would probably say a little hostile or negative at the very least] toward every guy that showed interest, its just a phase.
> 
> people grow and become "well-rounded" people capable of being loved and loving in return . . . no pun intended


Everyone is in a 'flurry' because this person is likely someone who we all know who had issues with fat women irresponsibly eating baked goods on public transportation. 

People often come back with different identities but their posting styles never ever change.


----------



## frankman (Oct 16, 2010)

philipe1955 said:


> I love bbw's. But i find that to many females tend to be highly suspicious and even hateful of males regardless of the individuals intentions. And it has the effect of walling people off from these women because they appear so hostile and angry. We've all been hurt by someone in life. You chock it up to experience. But to treat all males as enemy combatants kind of defeats the purpose of these women to meet and make meaningful relationships with males that are potentially compatible. And hello again to everyone.



You are comedy gold, dude. As were your previous postings under different names. Either that, or your the dumbest 55 year old guy in the world. 

But fuck it, with age comes wisdom, right Philipe? And after reincarnating so many times already you ought to be so smart, perhaps you know something we don't. Maybe that's why you keep on posting this fucking garbage.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 16, 2010)

I love the reference to men and women as "males and females," as if we're an animal species and not people.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 16, 2010)

so if you believe this to be true and you really like someone - take the extra effort - usually that's all it takes. If you are interacting with someone online. Have a real picture of yourself, don't disappear in the middle of a conversation

If you meet someone in person - 'Dont stare like a creep. 
Make an attempt to actually interact in a real way - something unrelated to her looks and how attracted you are to fat women. 

Call when you say you will, show up when you say you will, don't be married and say you are not, don't be separated and say you sleep on the couch and its for the kids - cause really - I wouldn't want my kids to see how to have a completely dysfunctional relationship. 

There is more but you get the gist. If it sounds harsh and seems as if i have a wall up - well hell yeah I sure do cause I'm the only one looking out for me. But its just a wall - there is a entrance if you stick around long enough you'll be let in. 



philipe1955 said:


> I love bbw's. But i find that to many females tend to be highly suspicious and even hateful of males regardless of the individuals intentions. And it has the effect of walling people off from these women because they appear so hostile and angry. We've all been hurt by someone in life. You chock it up to experience. But to treat all males as enemy combatants kind of defeats the purpose of these women to meet and make meaningful relationships with males that are potentially compatible. And hello again to everyone.


----------



## toni (Oct 16, 2010)

bigsexy920 said:


> so if you believe this to be true and you really like someone - take the extra effort - usually that's all it takes. If you are interacting with someone online. Have a real picture of yourself, don't disappear in the middle of a conversation
> 
> If you meet someone in person - 'Dont stare like a creep.
> Make an attempt to actually interact in a real way - something unrelated to her looks and how attracted you are to fat women.
> ...



AMEN...preach it sister


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 16, 2010)

bigsexy920 said:


> so if you believe this to be true and you really like someone - take the extra effort - usually that's all it takes. If you are interacting with someone online. Have a real picture of yourself, don't disappear in the middle of a conversation
> 
> If you meet someone in person - 'Dont stare like a creep.
> Make an attempt to actually interact in a real way - something unrelated to her looks and how attracted you are to fat women.
> ...



gosh darn it I am out of rep at the moment and you more than deserve it well said


----------



## imfree (Oct 16, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> gosh darn it I am out of rep at the moment and you more than deserve it well said



Got her for ya', Spiritangel!


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 16, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I love the reference to men and women as "males and females," as if we're an animal species and not people.




we ARE an animal species.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 16, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> we ARE an animal species.



I'm a homo...







...sapiens.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 16, 2010)

IMPO i think its probably a mix depending on the person of bad attitudes brought on by bad experiences and some over sensitivity brought on by those experiences. i agree with a lot of whats been said on this thread. as much as we might try not to live a life centered on a bad experience sometimes its hard to shake especially when you just get tired of the unnecessary abuse often aimed at fat women particularly in the unreal world. reliance on the unreal will just get you a lot of negatively unreal experiences especially if you have unreal expectations about what all of that means. something said while chatting means nothing. something texted means nothing. phone contact means nothing. what does is a real investment in time and attention in getting to really know all aspects of a person thats more than cybersex, sexting or just keeping each other company because you're bored. rule #1 for online is that if you haven't met someone for real you haven't met them and you don't know them at all. if you think you do then you're setting yourself up for a big fat fall. being forewarned is forearmed. 

lets face it, a lot of guys feel they have the right to take advantage of fat women simply because society has made it way too easy do and unfortunately way too many fat people accept less than they should because they really don't always feel they deserve that they should be asking for more because of social brainwashing. so a lot of guys do take advantage of the carte blanche they have to treat fat women like crap. its just too easy pickings for people who'd do that anyway to ignore. just like in anything else its never all one side or another though. but speaking as a BBW i have to say that a lot of guys online in particular aren't generally doing things that bring out anything other than a bad attitude. thats why its often better for a BBWs tude to have her romantic dealings IRL where there is more truth and reality and much less fantasy and fiction. 

but i do have to say as well there are not enough BBWs taking responsibility for the fact that sometimes they aren't the most fun people to be around even when nothing bad is happening. so just as its unfair to say that all bbws have bad attitudes its also unfair to say that the only reason a guy would note some is because he's just a bad guy for complaining or saying anything negative at all about BBWs or a bad guy who wants to be allowed to take advantage. just like any other women some fat women are great and some are assholes. neither groups guys or girls should be given a pass because we all have the possibility of acting in ways we shouldn't no matter who we happen to be or what our size is. its easy for BBWs to give themselves a pass because we do deal with lots of jerks but it might not be helpful to ourselves to reject every last criticism out of hand. after all if we have something critical to say about how guys treat us turnabout is fair play.


----------



## joswitch (Oct 16, 2010)

philipe1955 said:


> I love bbw's. But i find that to many females tend to be highly suspicious and even hateful of males regardless of the individuals intentions. And it has the effect of walling people off from these women because they appear so hostile and angry. We've all been hurt by someone in life. You chock it up to experience. But to treat all males as enemy combatants kind of defeats the purpose of these women to meet and make meaningful relationships with males that are potentially compatible. And hello again to everyone.



Oh dude.
You stepped on a landmine and fell on the barbed wire.


----------



## joswitch (Oct 16, 2010)

tonynyc said:


>



Aha! Of course!


----------



## joswitch (Oct 16, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I do seem to have an attitude when men choose to approach me. Not all the time, but it's my way of cueing in the guy of the fact that he approached me wrong and first impressions are everything. If you come on too strong too fast, say the wrong thing, or don't have any appeal to me, my way to let you know is by pushing you away with attitude.
> 
> Snark, sarcasm, bitchiness, it all goes down.
> 
> ...



But, if any given woman reacts like that to any approach, from anyone (male or female) at any time... Then, maybe it is them.

But - to the OP:
You're going to get shot down, A LOT.
Brush yourself off and move the fuck right along.
Don't carry a chip about your treatment by one woman, over to the next one.
Remember, people are different, one to another.


----------



## joswitch (Oct 16, 2010)

Linda said:


> I wish I could rep you again....but I just did...Over there on that other thread. lol



Got him for ya.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

joswitch said:


> But, if any given woman reacts like that to any approach, from anyone (male or female) at any time... Then, maybe it is them.
> 
> But - to the OP:
> You're going to get shot down, A LOT.
> ...


Yeah but John, it's not just fat chicks. And yeah, I know YOU get it and said as much but this guy and his many incarnations hasn't learned a thing. Thin chicks do the same thing and a lot of it is body image related and a lot of it isn't. So it's not exclusive to the fatties.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 16, 2010)

Some humans use broad brushes after unsavory experiences. 

NEWS AT 11 !!!!!

lol


oh...this thread


----------



## joswitch (Oct 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yeah but John, it's not just fat chicks. And yeah, I know YOU get it and said as much but this guy and his many incarnations hasn't learned a thing. Thin chicks do the same thing and a lot of it is body image related and a lot of it isn't. So it's not exclusive to the fatties.



Absolutely. I agree with you. Very much. Also, *hug*


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Oh dude.
> You stepped on a landmine and fell on the barbed wire.



.. or clusterfuck -but, in any event appears to be right at home all nice and cozy... perhaps getting a thrill at this thread :happy:


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 16, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> .. or clusterfuck -but, in any event appears to be right at home all nice and cozy... perhaps getting a thrill at this thread :happy:



which is why I've stopped posting in this thread!


Shit! I did it again....:doh:


----------



## imfree (Oct 16, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Oh dude.
> You stepped on a landmine and fell on the barbed wire.



I'll raise you "electrified barbed wire" on that one!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> which is why I've stopped posting in this thread!
> 
> 
> Shit! I did it again....:doh:



thats ok.. this thread is amusing in it's own way... anyone feeling hungry


----------



## imfree (Oct 16, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> thats ok.. this thread is amusing in it's own way... anyone feeling hungry



Is there a necessity for one to be in the act
of being transported by a public conveyance 
while consuming specified or unspecified
nutritional substances? :doh:Enquiring minds 
need to know!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 17, 2010)

imfree said:


> Is there a necessity for one to be in the act
> of being transported by a public conveyance
> while consuming specified or unspecified
> nutritional substances? :doh:Enquiring minds
> need to know!



*Y*es this is one of those burning questions that cries for an answer ....


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I am sure you did not mean to come here and make a post that would offend both the male and female posters in this community and perhaps you should look at your wording a little better next time
> .


 LOL what? His wording was fine... He was trying to say that some BBW (and of course non-bbw) are too walled up to let anyone get a chance! 

I'm not sure why people in this thread are being so sensitive. It's a forum, open for discussion and opinions. If you take offense to what the OP has posted you have major issues.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 17, 2010)

My favorite part of this thread has to be the smiley. 

BBWs are angry and walled off and suspicious.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 17, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> My favorite part of this thread has to be the smiley.
> 
> BBWs are angry and walled off and suspicious.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to thatgirl08 again.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> It's a forum, open for discussion and opinions.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm just saying that there was nothing offensive in his post and yet he was demonized. I dont blame him for not following up


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 17, 2010)

Define "nothing offensive."


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I'm just saying that there was nothing offensive in his post and yet he was demonized. I dont blame him for not following up


Oh...he'll follow up.

I remember when I was young (to Dims) and stupid (ignorant) and people (biznatches and well meaning individuals) said...you'll learn...you'll learn. And I did. 





And I was cocky and stuck-up for some of the biggest holes in the place and now...I laugh.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> ... demonized.



Well, it _is_ a dark and stormy night here in Seattle.





What was the question?


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Define "nothing offensive."



Nothing offensive. 

If you found anything in his post offensive I seriously question how sensitive you are. Imagine if he'd called everyone a poop head in his post. Oh the horror


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 17, 2010)

I seriously laughed out loud at poop head. I can't take this thread seriously.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2010)

So, are you Merriam, or are you Webster?


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

mossystate said:


> So, are you Merriam, or are you Webster?



I'd like to smoke some of whatever this chick is smoking. I'm in portland, go ahead and send some of that down my way!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I'd like to smoke some of whatever this chick is smoking. I'm in portland, go ahead and send some of that down my way!



Guess you don't know your dictionaries.

This thread = LOL worthy.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2010)

Try to come up any wall I have built up and I will shoot you, cut you up into tiny pieces and put those in my garden to fertilize my begonias. I will however keep a smile on my face while doing so:batting:


----------



## bigmac (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm probably going to regret posting to this thread but here goes. Over the years I have encountered many BBWs who are very standoffish and defensive. My usual reaction was to just move on. On the rare occasion I spoke in detail with this type of BBW they did seem suspicious and some times even hateful. While I obviously can't offer much proof I suspect these ladies have suffered traumatic experiences in their lives -- and since such traumatic experiences are associated with obesity this type of person is likely overrepresented in the BBW population.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, I think you're going to regret this post.

Generalizations give me hay fever.


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

..............................................


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it any surprise that the OP hasn't logged in since he made his post back on the 14th? Duck & cover !!!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Nothing offensive.
> 
> If you found anything in his post offensive I seriously question how sensitive you are. Imagine if he'd called everyone a poop head in his post. Oh the horror


----------



## T_Devil (Oct 17, 2010)

philipe1955 said:


> I love bbw's. But i find that to many females tend to be highly suspicious and even hateful of males regardless of the individuals intentions.


Well, you would be highly suspicious and hateful if you were in a segment of society that is overly criticized, openly discriminated against and treated like a basic social pariah. Who gives a fuck about intentions? You may have kind and noble intentions, you may also have the intention of beating someone with a belt too. You would never tell us that one though.



philipe1955 said:


> And it has the effect of walling people off from these women because they appear so hostile and angry.







What Shall We Do Now?
by 
Pink Floyd

_What shall we use to fill the empty spaces
Where waves of hunger roar?
Shall we set out across the sea of faces
In search of more and more applause?
Shall we buy a new guitar?
Shall we drive a more powerful car?
Shall we work straight through the night?
Shall we get into fights?
Leave the lights on?
Drop bombs?
Do tours of the east?
contract diseases?
Bury bones?
Break up homes?
Send flowers by phone?
Take to drink?
Go to shrinks?
Give up meat?
Rarely sleep?
Keep people as pets?
Train dogs?
Race rats?
Fill the attic with cash?
Bury treasure?
Store up leisure?
But never relax at all
With our backs to the wall._



philipe1955 said:


> We've all been hurt by someone in life. You chock it up to experience.


Spoken like someone that has been truly hurt in life. Chock it up to experience... No, pissing on an electric fence is something you chock up to experience. When you've been hurt in life, especially when the hurt was _intentional_, that just does something to you. Maybe reading this thread, you now get what that feels like. WALK IT OFF!



philipe1955 said:


> But to treat all males as enemy combatants kind of defeats the purpose of these women to meet and make meaningful relationships with males that are potentially compatible.



I can't blame "some women" for treating men like "enemy combatants". It might, MIGHT have something to to with them being treated like a door mat, or a punching bag. Like I said, when the hurt is intentional, it does something to you. You may not like it, but tough shit. Since when does the world revolve around what _you_ like?


philipe1955 said:


> And hello again to everyone.


Hi there! Hope you post again real soon! :happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 17, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> we ARE an animal species.



True, but I find most guys who use the term "females" instead of women tend not to see us as real, fallible human beings, but rather some mysterious species that they'll "never understand." I give guys like that a wide berth.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 17, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> True, but I find most guys who use the term "females" instead of women tend not to see us as real, fallible human beings, but rather some mysterious species that they'll "never understand." I give guys like that a wide berth.


 
I'd likewise give wide berth to guys who think there's some kind of inherent difference between BBW and women in general. Fat women are bitchy, highly selective, snobby, shy, suffering from low self-esteem, happy or sad with themselves, fashionable or slobs, in relationships or single ... in direct proportion to their thinner counterparts. There's no mystery or added/subtracted element of personality just because a woman happens to be fat.

To the guys who seem to get this attitude all the time: Consider, perhaps, that it may be something that you are doing, unconsciously or otherwise. Are you maybe sending out a vibe that reads as creepy or murky or threatening (doesn't have to be a physical threat)? It's not a BBW trait, to be stand-offish or even vaguely hostile with someone we don't know and can't quite read (or the spidey sense is tingling and we just don't know WHAT we're reading). It's a *female* survival trait.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2010)

bigmac said:


> I'm probably going to regret posting to this thread but here goes. Over the years I have encountered many BBWs who are very standoffish and defensive. My usual reaction was to just move on. On the rare occasion I spoke in detail with this type of BBW they did seem suspicious and some times even hateful. While I obviously can't offer much proof I suspect these ladies have suffered traumatic experiences in their lives -- and since such traumatic experiences are associated with obesity this type of person is likely overrepresented in the BBW population.



Or those women just thought you were a pile of yuck, instead of the Fat Woman Whisperer.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Is it any surprise that the OP hasn't logged in since he made his post back on the 14th? Duck & cover !!!



You should PM him and soothe him...get him back here. * nods *


----------



## bigmac (Oct 17, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Or those women just thought you were a pile of yuck, instead of the Fat Woman Whisperer.



Perhaps -- but it might also be that portion of our community has issues. Which shouldn't be surprising given:

1) The BS fat people have to but up with -- isn't it reasonable that some fat people may develop issues.

and 

2) The fact that its not uncommon for people to become fat as a response to traumatic events. http://www.alternet.org/module/printversion/148385

The novice OP has a point this community should address. Heads in sand and personal attacks solve nothing.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

bigmac said:


> Perhaps -- but it might also be that portion of our community has issues. Which shouldn't be surprising given:
> 
> 1) The BS fat people have to but up with -- isn't it reasonable that some fat people may develop issues.
> 
> ...


The 'novice OP' is not a novice. Only his latest incarnation is.


----------



## Will S (Oct 17, 2010)

So the question is how do you tell a BBW that you are attracted to her? I mean I know just because she is a BBW does not mean she is going to like you! Or that it will work out, you either get along or you don't BBW or not.

However I have told a BBW's that I was physically attracted to them and they resented me for it. She had such self hate for her body, and nothing I could say or do would change that. I have told other BBW's that and they we flattered about that, but this is topic for anther thread.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 17, 2010)

Will S said:


> So the question is how do you tell a BBW that you are attracted to her? I mean I know just because she is a BBW does not mean she is going to like you! Or that it will work out, you either get along or you don't BBW or not.
> 
> However I have told a BBW's that I was physically attracted to them and they resented me for it. She had such self hate for her body, and nothing I could say or do would change that. I have told other BBW's that and they we flattered about that, but this is topic for anther thread.



Start by talking about her interests and not her body or appearance. Which means you'll have to find out what her interests are. Maybe she and her friends are talking about a particular movie or a book they've just read. When you get a chance to talk with her, ask about her opinion on the book or movie. This means you'll have to kind of listen in and pay attention to her conversation with her friends, but it will go over much better than if your first comment is about her appearance. 

If you must comment her on her appearance, comment on something she's wearing, like "I really like that top on you," or, even better, "the color of that top really suits your complexion," "those shoes really work with your outfit," "I love that necklace you're wearing." I know those comments make many guys fear "the gay assumption," or that people will think they're "metrosexual," or question their sexuality. But if you want to talk to a woman, whether she's fat, thin or in-between, it's better to start with something that doesn't involve her body.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 17, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> If you must comment her on her appearance, comment on something she's wearing, like "I really like that top on you," or, even better, "the color of that top really suits your complexion," "those shoes really work with your outfit," "I love that necklace you're wearing." I know those comments make many guys fear "the gay assumption," or that people will think they're "metrosexual," or question their sexuality. But if you want to talk to a woman, whether she's fat, thin or in-between, it's better to start with something that doesn't involve her body.



hehe the only people who say that stuff to me about my outfits are my gay bfs but you're exactly right about not saying things about a woman's body straight away. a simple "i like you" or "you look nice" goes a very long way.


----------



## T_Devil (Oct 17, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Start by talking about her interests and not her body or appearance. Which means you'll have to find out what her interests are. Maybe she and her friends are talking about a particular movie or a book they've just read. When you get a chance to talk with her, ask about her opinion on the book or movie. This means you'll have to kind of listen in and pay attention to her conversation with her friends, but it will go over much better than if your first comment is about her appearance.


^This^
and


thirtiesgirl said:


> If you must comment her on her appearance, comment on something she's wearing, like "I really like that top on you," or, even better, "the color of that top really suits your complexion," "*those shoes really work with your outfit*," "I love that necklace you're wearing." I know those comments make many guys fear "the gay assumption," or that people will think they're "metrosexual," or question their sexuality. But if you want to talk to a woman, whether she's fat, thin or in-between, it's better to start with something that doesn't involve her body.


^This^

Commenting to a big girl that you're attracted to her size is a pretty dumb first move. He may be sincere, be what she hears is "Yoar phat shore is hawwwwt! You can be my _moped_."

not cool.

Want an innocent item? Shoes. Comment on the shoes. Shoes are a big deal, Gentlemen, learn the difference between heels and pumps. Why? Because shoes are important! Tell her her shoes look cute with her dress. Tell her her combat boots look awesome with her miniskirt and the fishnets help draw the look together.

I don't know! Whatever works.

Whatever you do, do *not* mention her weight for *any* reason. If she mentions it, she mentions it. To you, it's not an issue. Her weight may turn you on like a pilot light, but it is not something you open with. That's more of a second date kind of thing, and only if she asks you about it.

I really need to flirt more.


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

bigmac said:


> Perhaps -- but it might also be that portion of our community has issues. Which shouldn't be surprising given:
> 
> 1) The BS fat people have to but up with -- isn't it reasonable that some fat people may develop issues.
> 
> ...



^The rest of this thread aside - that link alone is well worth reading..


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2010)

bigmac said:


> Perhaps -- but it might also be that portion of our community has issues. Which shouldn't be surprising given:
> 
> 1) The BS fat people have to but up with -- isn't it reasonable that some fat people may develop issues.
> 
> ...



Was not a personal attack. I was saying that maybe that's how those multitudes of snarling women were thinking/feeling.

PEOPLE put up with shit. To address particular struggles many in any group experience= OK. Running with the, " the fat lady who has experienced struggles/traumatic events can never after that be allowed to tell anybody to F off , and if she does, she must be told to get on the couch and be analyzed, everytime " = not so good...and I see A LOT of that out here.


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 17, 2010)

bigmac said:


> Perhaps -- but it might also be that portion of our community has issues. Which shouldn't be surprising given:
> 
> 1) The BS fat people have to but up with -- isn't it reasonable that some fat people may develop issues.
> 
> ...



I read the essay at the link and found myself critiquing it yet agreeing with it at the end. Summing up my reaction to it includes: the fact that people who've been slim most of their life may subconsciously see being fat as the ultimate safety net from suffering sexual abuse is -- of course -- erroneous, yet true to the dominant societal viewpoint, and that children are even more vulnerable to mistreatment/abuse than ever previously thought. Whether there's fat involved or other "destructive behaviors" we need to focus on these possible root causes of later-in-life misery and sickness, these childhood traumas. But it is easier to blame and hate after the fact, apparently, than to treat others decently.

I think what caused so many to go on the attack against the OP was his untutored presentation of his ideas, as well as the suspicion that he may be a repeat offender. I really don't care about what he said and just chalked (hello!) it up to somebody trying to express themselves without having read a lot of the already available material on the boards. Can we educate others while they maintain their usual outlooks and prejudices? Not unless they want to be educated.


----------



## T_Devil (Oct 17, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> I think what caused so many to go on the attack against the OP was his untutored presentation of his ideas, as well as the suspicion that he may be a repeat offender. I really don't care about what he said and just chalked (hello!) it up to somebody trying to express themselves without having read a lot of the already available material on the boards. Can we educate others while they maintain their usual outlooks and prejudices? Not unless they want to be educated.


_preface
I'm not addressing anyone but the OP. Dmitra just brought up a good point that I would like to expand on._

It irritates me when people have a _Kumbaya_ approach to addressing a general problem, especially when the problem is rooted in the individual rather than the collective. Many individuals who express disdain may have very personal reasons all just as unique as the persons who are expressing it. 

Whatever happened to having a right to your feelings?

I know I'm not the most stable person here. I've said some things in anger that have probably wounded a few egos. You know what though? That's life on the internet. My ego's been wounded plenty of times. Nobody gives a shit, so why should I? 

People are mean and they have a reason to be mean. Why? Beats me. I do know that if I irritate someone, the best I can do is state that I'm sorry they feel that way and stay out of their sight. Sometimes I disappear all together, which is fine also because I do have a life to live that's not attached to this board.

As for me, I don't want anyone to hold my hand and tell me it's alright. Clearly, that's not the case. Not everything is alright. There are still issues and sometimes some jack-hole will dig up those issues and gnaw on them like a dog with a chew-toy. _Kumbaya_? Not so much. 

I already know I'm a dick, _care to know why_? Probably not. That's a lot to read and I'm really not that interesting. The OP, regardless of being a repeat offender or not, used a broad generalization without putting much thought into his sentiment. My part? I broke it down to the sum of it's own parts and presented it to him in my own, personal way. That was how I felt. Was it caustic? Probably. I could have been a little bit nicer, I'm sure, but I wasn't.

He basically told us to "just get over it". His problem was he didn't know what some of us has had to get over. Sometimes, you can't get over things. You can only do what you can to keep from being buried underneath them.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Yeah, I think you're going to regret this post.
> 
> Generalizations give me hay fever.


I don't think he is going to regret it. This forum is for discussion, if you are that sensitive and uptight to something in his post then a forum is the last place you need to be hanging around :doh:




bigmac said:


> Perhaps -- but it might also be that portion of our community has issues. Which shouldn't be surprising given:
> 
> 1) The BS fat people have to but up with -- isn't it reasonable that some fat people may develop issues.
> 
> ...




I really agree with this guy, especially those last two sentences. Yeah, we get that topics like these have been popping up probably frequently, but it's no reason to act like a total a-hole to anyone who types out their opinion on the matter. When I first joined this site and read through some of the threads, it was really some of the BBW on here and the men white-knighting them that kept me from ever posting anything. It's really over the top if you step back and look at it.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Everyone is in a 'flurry' because this person is likely someone who we all know who had issues with fat women irresponsibly eating baked goods on public transportation.
> 
> People often come back with different identities but their posting styles never ever change.



totally didnt make that connection . . . no wonder I am so gullible! lol . . .


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 17, 2010)

I wasn't going to post here, as I'm a self imposed hiatus from the community for a bit, but the blabber that's going on here with FA's towards BBW's HAD to be addressed by someone from within your own ranks.

I've had a rough 2 years in my personal life, my marriage broke up, and another relationship of mine went south. In case you don't know me, both relationships were with BBW's.

Emotionally, I've been on guard, MY walls have been up. So, if a woman encounters me and a few guys who are in the same boat as me, how would you all feel if she now goes to the Dimensions Main Board and proclaims that all FA's are high strung, and have walls up? 

Yes, I've encountered BBW's who have been a challenge to break on through with. In EVERY case, via discussion, I found that their walls were more than justified.

*I think part of what a lot of you FA's don't realize, or maybe you do and don't care, is that we are all PEOPLE first. Then, we are fat people, and people who are attracted to fat people.* 

In my experience, I've found that women seem more in tune with that concept than most men. I also think that this accounts for why so many FA's are hit with the cold shoulder by fat women. Hell, if all most of you can do when you encounter someone is talk about their fat, or how great their body looks to you, it denies their person. In other words, it "feels" like you are not interested, or at least less interested in how they look, which indirectly denies them who they are.

Here's a hint, boys...........If you're talking with them, odds are they already know you're attracted to them.

The funny thing is, a lot of you FA's would recognize the same attitudes in other guys who aren't attracted to BBW's when they talk with whoever they're attracted to, going on incessantly about their boobs, or ass, or whatever. You likely resent it when you hear it said to your thin female friends, yet you somehow feel compelled to do it to fat women. It's like you have fucking Tourette's, and the words just fight their way out........I might be in a minority, but it bothers me that you all want to point fingers at the fat chicks, blaming them for being tough, when you should be blaming other guys for being such assholes to women in general.

Get your priorities straight. I'm a person first, then a person who is attracted to fat women. I sure as hell don't be one of you, however.

See you in a few months.


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> I wasn't going to post here, as I'm a self imposed hiatus from the community for a bit, but the blabber that's going on here with FA's towards BBW's HAD to be addressed by someone from within your own ranks.
> *snip*



Just this:


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeez, you really want to make it clear that you disassociate yourself with those god damn FA's eh? :eat1:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Jeez, you really want to make it clear that you disassociate yourself with those god damn FA's eh? :eat1:



You won't get another good night's rest until everybody is simply agreeing with the OP, and understand what a true discussion is all about. * hands you some eye drops * :bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 17, 2010)

I have to agree with the commenting about anything but her size. Little comments go a long way.

And it really doesn't have to be that whole "that colour totally accentuates your complexion while the cut accentuates your ---- perfectly, and oh em gee! Those shoes! Don't get me started on how faaaahboolous those shoes are with that outfit!"

THAT... that's a no-no.

Be more like "Those are some cool earrings you've got."
or
"You've got some nice hair."

Something more appropriate, and much easier for a male to say that'll still go over well.

Those comments go over much easier. But start off easy with them, then over time, get more precise. And yes, by precise, it could be how you find her body type attractive, but leave that for quite awhile into knowing her (meaning a few dates/meetings if you do get that far) and by then she will come to believe you. Just start with objects, then move to minor physical traits (eyes, smile, whatevs) and then when you sense she's comfortable with compliments and comfortable with you, *only then* should you take the chance to tell her you find her body type attractive.

This goes over so much better, and is so much easier than the whole "fake metrosexual" vibe thing. Basically, if something she says or does catches your eye, make a small comment.

"You have a very pleasant laugh."
"You have very pretty eyes."
"Your makeup looks beautiful."

That kinda thing. Keep it simple, and work your way up. Over a few meets, of course.


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Jeez, you really want to make it clear that you disassociate yourself with those god damn FA's eh? :eat1:



FAs - NooooooOoooOOOoooooOOoooo apostrophe!!!! 
*hasinfarction*


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

mossystate said:


> You won't get another good night's rest until everybody is simply agreeing with the OP, and understand what a true discussion is all about. * hands you some eye drops * :bow:



I'm not asking for anyone to agree with the OP, I'm asking for a little bit of maturity from those who felt the need to take this attitude: 


"OH MY GOD WHAT AN IDIOT FACEPALM FACEPALM FACEPALM"


edit @joswitch
The funny thing is, I knew better than that. My friend on another forum is the author of a comic teaching proper grammar.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Sometimes perusing someone's limited posting history is enough to make an informed decision that any kind of intelligent discourse or an appeal to reason is futile. Casting pearls.....


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

@OP - if someone has a "wall up" you are wasting your time.
If they aren't making eye contact with you and showing they enjoy your company and conversation, move on.
Don't sweat trying to analyse the whys and wherefores.
Go find someone who is interested in you, instead.

Simples.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Sometimes perusing someone's limited posting history is enough to make an informed decision that any kind of intelligent discourse or an appeal to reason is futile. Casting pearls.....



Who could she be talking about???


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I'm not asking for anyone to agree with the OP, I'm asking for a little bit of maturity from those who felt the need to take this attitude:



Passion ain't just for the places with pretty pictures. Don't get be sensitive to the variety of reactions and input. :happy:


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I*snip*
> 
> 
> edit @joswitch
> The funny thing is, I knew better than that. My friend on another forum is the author of a comic teaching proper grammar.



No worries, mate. 
Bob the Angry Flower forgives you.
With lasers.
And probably robot land sharks too.
I love that comic.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2010)

Might not want to be dissing us gals, cause someday ya might want a little sumpin, sumpin and we might just be too pissy to care


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Who could she be talking about???



The OP, is very probably, secret agent Croissant.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Passion ain't just for the places with pretty pictures. Don't get be sensitive to the variety of reactions and input. :happy:


I'm only sensitive to defend those who are being attacked for less than a good reason. Although that good reason might lie in the fact that this person has been here before under a different name.



joswitch said:


> The OP, is very probably, secret agent Croissant.



I've heard about this fellow. What's so terrible about him?


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I'm only sensitive to defend those who are being attacked for less than a good reason. Although that good reason might lie in the fact that this person has been here before under a different name.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard about this fellow. What's so terrible about him?



Oh boy! 

There's like pages and pages of threads of his...
Look up thinguyforbbw and enjoy an eye bleeding read...


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Might not want to be dissing us gals, cause someday ya might want a little sumpin, sumpin and we might just be too pissy to care



Noooooo...he knows there will be those women who have that low self-esteem. He doesn't like their tanks are low on the stuff, at least when it comes to the long-term, when the happyhappyfunfun has lost its luster and he starts coughing about self-loathing ( on the part of the woman, never him )... but he will gladly take advantage of short-term. But I like your scenario where he get's nothin' from nobody.:happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I'm only sensitive to defend those who are being attacked for less than a good reason. Although that good reason might lie in the fact that this person has been here before under a different name.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard about this fellow. What's so terrible about him?



Stick around - enjoy the show - it only gets better


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Noooooo...he knows there will be those women who have that low self-esteem. He doesn't like their tanks are low on the stuff, at least when it comes to the long-term, when the happyhappyfunfun has lost its luster and he starts coughing about self-loathing ( on the part of the woman, never him )... but he will gladly take advantage of short-term. But I like your scenario where he get's nothin' from nobody.:happy:



Some schnaps with your shadenfreude, ma'am?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

This thread has suddenly turned into a Pinky and the Brain episode except both players think they're Brain but neither one actually is.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 17, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Just this:



Use of apostrophes in order to form the plural of certain *non-words* is quite normal, accepted, and cited in style manuals. That may not be acceptable where you live, but it is in the U.S.

This is a judgment call for the writer, but there are several style manuals available on-line (e.g. the Hunter College manual) that indicate that apostrophes can be used to form plurals in unusual cases where just adding an "s" makes the word unrecognizable: e.g. "mind your p's and q's".

*You never addressed the validity of my points, or lack of, and instead attempted to attack my use of an apostrophe, which is a tactic one uses when they have nothing else to refute an argument.*


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> This thread has suddenly turned into a Pinky and the Brain episode except both players think they're Brain but neither one actually is.



Lollerskates!


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Lollerskates!



Lollerskate's*


kekeke I troll u


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Use of apostrophes in order to form the plural of certain *non-words* is quite normal, accepted, and cited in style manuals. That may not be acceptable where you live, but it is in the U.S.
> 
> This is a judgment call for the writer, but there are several style manuals available on-line (e.g. the Hunter College manual) that indicate that apostrophes can be used to form plurals in unusual cases where just adding an "s" makes the word unrecognizable: e.g. "mind your p's and q's".
> 
> *You never addressed the validity of my points, or lack of, and instead attempted to attack my use of an apostrophe, which is a tactic one uses when they have nothing else to refute an argument.*



Honestly?

I really am so incredibly past caring about yet another thread where some goombah newbie pops in to have a whine and gets the living bejesus stomped out of him. It's a dusty drink of rusty water in an empty bar in Dullsville.

And who am I to dispute or refute (or care about) your need to separate yourself from association with whoever, whenever and for whatever reason? We're not in a union! It's obviously very important to you, and yeah, you delivered your sermon with aplomb. Great.

But wrongful use of apostrophes??
That gets me all twitchy!

And don't get me started on American vs. UK english....
Tho' I will note that I believe the author of Bob is American or Canadian.... I could be wrong about that, mind....

And now back to your regularly scheduled programme...
Competitors! Grind your axes!


Edited to add:
*Phil - don't use the rep system, or PMs to swear and send insults to me in private that'd score you an infraction on the open boards. That's very much weaksauce, and you know it.*


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Lollerskate's*
> 
> 
> kekeke I troll u



*headexplodes*


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> > I'm only sensitive to defend those who are being attacked for less than a good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Some schnaps with your shadenfreude, ma'am?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 17, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Edited to add:
> *Phil - don't use the rep system, or PMs to swear and send insults to me in private that'd score you an infraction on the open boards. That's very much weaksauce, and you know it.*



Douchetard is a term of endearment in the US, maybe not where you're from.


Infract away, I'm on vacation from idiots like you.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 17, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Just this:



way to divert from the point he was making.


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Douchetard is a term of endearment in the US, maybe not where you're from.
> 
> 
> Infract away, I'm on vacation from idiots like you.



Since you ask so nicely... 


Hey, maybe take a chill pill while you're on vacation, Phil.
After all, you have just blown your stack at someone who has no substantive disagreement with you...
While the worst that'll get you on DIMs is an infraction / ban, if you lose it like that when a State Trooper pulls you over for a busted tail-light... not so good, eh?


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Oh...you. :happy:


I don't understand.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 17, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Honestly?
> 
> 
> But wrongful use of apostrophes??
> ...



maybe a little more schoolhouse rock and a little less need for interjections?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP4N27kbMdk&feature=related


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> way to divert from the point he was making.



Meh.
He's belaboured that point many times before, in many other threads... Ok, it's important to him so he's entitled to do that... But I don't have to care about it, or address it...

And I don't care about his disavowal of FAs in general....

Aaaaaand...

I don't agree with the OP either!

I don't subscribe to option A, nor to option B!

Amazing, eh? It's like I have a mind of my own!


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> maybe a little more schoolhouse rock and a little less need for interjections?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP4N27kbMdk&feature=related



Oh, so sorry, I was under the impression we'd had this exact same thread about 500 times in the last six months or so...
Pardon my levity, I'm sure....


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Oy...talk about belabouring a point. Pot-kettle, anyone?


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Oy...talk about belabouring a point. Pot-kettle, anyone?



Pot-kettle? Some folks already have a collection of em built up


----------



## joswitch (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Oy...talk about belabouring a point. Pot-kettle, anyone?



Ok, ok, I get it - everyone was having a great time with the angry and with the stomping.... I'm just a big old party pooper with my apostrophe nonsense... I'll leave you all to get on with it, now...

Bon appetit!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I don't think he is going to regret it. This forum is for discussion, if you are that sensitive and uptight to something in his post then a forum is the last place you need to be hanging around :doh:



He don't know me very well, do he?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

What REALLLLLY made me laugh for days was when he called Mossy an idiot. Oh dear. .....

such wit. such wisdom.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> He don't know me very well, do he?


I guess I don't, but if you tell someone who made a decent contribution that "they're going to regret it" then you're a tard in my book.


CastingPearls said:


> What REALLLLLY made me laugh for days was when he called Mossy an idiot. Oh dear. .....
> 
> such wit. such wisdom.


Who are you talking about?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I guess I don't, but if you tell someone who made a decent contribution that "they're going to regret it" then you're a tard in my book.
> 
> Who are you talking about?



Well it's questionable if the OP made a decent contribution or not.. but, *if* he is whom everyone suspects than that makes him a bigger asshole at the end of the day....


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Well it's questionable if the OP made a decent contribution or not.. but, *if* he is whom everyone suspects than that makes him a bigger asshole at the end of the day....



Yeah but I'm not talking about the OP, i'm talking about the guy who posted a page or two back with his perfectly decent opinion on the matter.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I guess I don't, but if you tell someone who made a decent contribution that "they're going to regret it" then you're a tard in my book.



LOL! A tard! He called me a tard! Just how old are you, anyway?

In case you're interested, I told him he'd regret it because of the blowback he'd get for making the post.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> LOL! A tard! He called me a tard! Just how old are you, anyway?
> 
> In case you're interested, I told him he'd regret it because of the blowback he'd get for making the post.



He only got blowback from you. Excuse denied.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

You know, if there were random caps and +1000's I'd swear we were watching a sock-puppet show.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> LOL! A tard! He called me a tard! Just how old are you, anyway?
> 
> In case you're interested, I told him he'd regret it because of the blowback he'd get for making the post.


YOU'RE DENIED Drom!!! <Am I gonna have to talk you down from the ledge?!!!!>


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm so broken up. Whatever shall I do? Oh, woe is me! I'm denied! I CAN'T GO ON!!!


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm so broken up. Whatever shall I do? Oh, woe is me! I'm denied! I CAN'T GO ON!!!



Being sarcastic wont cover the lie, sir.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2010)

You take yourself oh, so very seriously. I swear, it's absolutely adorable.

Yes, I am laughing at you. I am laughing at you because you don't know thing one about me and think you can burn me. You called me a tard and a liar. Those insults don't even come close to touching me. Also, I could report you and get you infracted for the insults, but I would rather not. I'm dying to see what you'll post next.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You take yourself oh, so very seriously. I swear, it's absolutely adorable.
> 
> Yes, I am laughing at you. I am laughing at you because you don't know thing one about me and think you can burn me. You called me a tard and a liar. Those insults don't even come close to touching me. Also, I could report you and get you infracted for the insults, but I would rather not. I'm dying to see what you'll post next.



I did not call you a liar. Owned.



And the fact that you threaten to report me means you take yourself just as seriously, bud.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2010)

It wasn't a threat, it was a promise to not report you. Good God, didn't you take reading in high school?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

I love teenage scolds. LOVE THEM.

I'd like to dip him in chocolate and roll him in sprinkles he's so freakishly precious.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It wasn't a threat, it was a promise to not report you. Good God, didn't you take reading in high school?


I wanted to take reading, but such a class didnt exist.


CastingPearls said:


> I love teenage scolds. LOVE THEM.
> 
> I'd like to dip him in chocolate and roll him in sprinkles he's so freakishly precious.



You can dip anything in chocolate with sprinkles honey, I'll be there to offer you seconds and thirds.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I wanted to take reading, but such a class didnt exist.



Then maybe... juuuuust maaaaybe, you should have paid more attention in English class. You know, where you study reading.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I wanted to take reading, but such a class didnt exist.
> 
> 
> You can dip anything in chocolate with sprinkles honey, I'll be there to offer you seconds and thirds.


Not a pedophile, babydoll. I'd rather eat raw sewage.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Then maybe... juuuuust maaaaybe, you should have paid more attention in English class. You know, where you study writing.



I was too busy day dreaming about BBW's! It's all their fault that I couldn't interpret your earlier post.


I didn't realize a woman having relations with a 20 year old was a pedophile!


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I guess I don't, but if you tell someone who made a decent contribution that "they're going to regret it" then you're a tard in my book.
> 
> Who are you talking about?



Your book is a picture book isn't it?


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> He only got blowback from you. Excuse denied.



At least something is getting blown. More action than a lot will see


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm so broken up. Whatever shall I do? Oh, woe is me! I'm denied! I CAN'T GO ON!!!



You should fart, LOUDLY


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

Implying I'm the idiot here when this guy can't learn to multiquote.



that's lols


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2010)

And how much of an idiot are you to call a woman "guy?"


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I'm implied as the idiot here when this guy can't learn to multiquote
> 
> 
> 
> that's lols



There is no implication here toots


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> And how much of an idiot are you to call a woman "guy?"


Oh lord, I should have seen all the hints towards gender! Especially when the male name "Mitch" is within the username :doh: What an idiot I am, I'm certainly not grasping at straws, looking for any reason to call someone stupid! 


cinnamitch said:


> There is no implication here toots



Dont make me toot my own horn baby, I'm a smart guy. I notice the multiquote tool, while you notice me in an argument with (presumably) your friend here.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Oh lord, I should have seen all the hints towards gender! Especially when the male name "Mitch" is within the username :doh: What an idiot I am, I'm certainly not grasping at straws, looking for any reason to call someone stupid!
> 
> 
> Dont make me toot my own horn baby, I'm a smart guy. I notice the multiquote tool, while you notice me in an argument with (presumably) your friend here.



Pshaw. You may be looking at a long period of time tooting you own horn, but you are a smart guy so I'm sure you knew that


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Pshaw. You may be looking at a long period of time tooting you own horn, but you are a smart guy so I'm sure you knew that



Let me guess: You're trying to say I'm going to be unable to find a woman


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Let me guess: You're trying to say I'm going to be unable to find a woman


Yes
------


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

She's assuming that there aren't two thin girls that are into me feeding them and one bbw that I'm "courting". 




inb4 flaming and worshipping :bow:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 17, 2010)

This thread is not brining anything to the community. If you would like to continue to argue/taunt/rant -please take it off line. 


Regards

EvilPrincess/Moderator


----------

